# Safeguarding Against Rodents



## GPS1504 (Dec 10, 2013)

GPS1504 submitted a new Article:

Safeguarding Against Rodents



> We all know what it is like to have unwanted house guests show up at our door. Even if we turn off all the lights and hide behind the couch, somehow they know when we are home and persist until let inside to join us. Then, once there, they make themselves comfortable, refusing to leave and making a mess. Having a house guest you do not want is enough to drive you batty, but worse than that are having unwanted guests, or more like pests, making themselves comfortable after gaining entry into...


Read more about this article here...


----------

